# Gateway Coasters Vintage Bicycle Display and Ride Sunday August 20



## rollfaster (Aug 2, 2017)

We have been asked back once again to display our bikes at the D.A.R.E. car and motorcycle show at the Edwardsville high school. We did this last year and had a hell of a turnout. All types of vintage bicycles are welcome. Sometime during the display, we will take a break and do a ride on the beautiful trail network adjacent to the High school. The display starts at 10:00am until 4:00pm. All details are posted on the flyer. See you there!
@The Professor @Dan Shabel @Wildcat


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 13, 2017)

Next Sunday, let's do this!!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2017)

Tomorrow, bikes ready!!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2017)

Not much of a ride, but one hell of a huge ass 57 bicycle display. Great day with tons showing up for this. A very special thanks to my friend Nick Evans for driving up from Owensboro, KY to hand with us. He was also very generous in donating a bike for a silent auction that benefits the DARE program. Great guy for sure!


----------

